# How to promote weight gain in dogs



## Ashkadog (28 November 2008)

My Weinaramer has lost weight. She hasnt a problem, perfectly healthy but I would like her to carry a bit more.She has just turned 2. I do prefer her to be on the leaner side as I dont do fat dogs and I especially dont like Weinaramers or similar breeds when they are carrying to much but I am not happy with how she is at the moment. I have moved her bed over to the raidiator and given her a thicker bed so she wont get cold and use up weight that way as she does feel the cold. She is on a diet I like of Arden Grange or James Wellbeloved if I have been a bad mother and run out! I have also recently put her back onto Junior food for a higher fat content etc which was recommended to me from my trainer which I am happy with. I have upped her feed but typically she wont eat more than she wants to unlike my labrador who will eat until she pops. I have tried to feed her 3 times a day and space it out which works but I find this difficult to fit into my day to day routine. Are there any things I can feed or add to her diet that promote weight gain? Similar to what we would do with the horses?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (28 November 2008)

Keep going with a good quaility junior, or even puppy, food.  Many dogs which have a small appetite can stay on a puppy food all their adult lives without becoming overweight.


----------



## GinaB (29 November 2008)

You could offer her small amounts of warmed foods which might be more appealing if her appetite is an issue?


----------



## Zoisrus (29 November 2008)

We have tried Arden Grange a few times (after getting several bags a time as show prizes) and the weight has dropped off noticeable from the dogs fed on it.  Have spoken to breeder friends and they all say the same about that brand on mid - large breeds.  I tried a bitch on it for 3 months who has the most fabulous coat and her coat looked faded, dull, and sparse after 2 months, even the black turned an odd brown so it was definately lacking major nutrients.

James Wellbeloved Junior is good for very active adult dogs (they say "performance") to keep condition on.  All our show dogs are given this to keep weight on as they are also super fit from 1 hr of road work a day plus following me around the farm and fields all day!  We do boost it with chicken or beef cooked with veg as a top up, and salmon oil.

Also a cheapy but goody is Pero Chicken and Rice (buy at Pets at Home for £18.99 a bag, more at regular stores), no wheat and our dogs love it and it does do their coats well.  British made, no GM.  Friends also swear by Skinners lamb and rice or salmon and rice for condition and coat.


----------



## Ashkadog (29 November 2008)

Thats really interesting about the Arden Grange. I never knew that. I am happy to take her off that of it if it would make a difference. She isn't as keen on the James Wellbeloved for some reason so I would have to add something yummy to it for her to eat it. I prefer my dogs on dried food although I have no issue of adding chicken and things to make it more tasty. Salmon Oil?? Where do you get that from? If you are going to say Waitrose or Sainsburys can I just add that I am no cook and I dont eat fish which is why I have probably just asked a stupid question.


----------



## Zoisrus (29 November 2008)

Salmon Oil - we get ours from:- http://www.activepetfeeds.co.uk/salmon_oil.php

Worth a try although I do it more for the coat having a coated breed.  I do occassionally buy a whole salmon at the supermarket when they are selling them off cheap and bake it and give the dogs the flesh / skin / and liquid-oil run off.  

You can go the route of feeding a supplemental milk feed like Whelpi which is high fat / calorie content.  But it can get expensive.  Or even minced lamb as a supplemental treat with the kibble - high fat and great for the coat, raw or coookd.

I would stick to the James Wellbeloved if that is what your trainer has recommended as they obviously know the dog well.  Give it time on the Junior - 2 months at least.  Warm water or chicken broth on the feed immediately before feeding may be to stimulate the dog to eat up.  One of our males HATES kibble with a passion but will eat James Wellbeloved Turkey and Rice Junior with gusto and it does keep the condition on him even though he is exceptionally active.


----------



## Stinkbomb (29 November 2008)

Alfie was a very skinny puppy when we got him. he just wouldnt eat any kibble infront of him and looked awful. We changed him to Nature diet and he put lots of weight on and his coat looks fantastic, i wouod really recommend it. However we are now changing to raw as i believe its the best way to feed them. Would you consider raw??? Its changed Alfies enthusiasm for his food anyway!!


----------



## LynneB (30 November 2008)

Arden Grange is IAMS in a different package.  My male rottie is 2 and still lean.  He has either Burns or James Wellbeloved (again if I have forgotten the order!) but I have also just added back in naturediet as I feel he needs it to bulk up a bit.  I certainly don't want him chubby but he does need more meat on him.  I give him 2 or 3 a day but he is a huge dog much bigger than yours so I would perhaps add in 1 or 2 and see how she goes. I have kept him on the kibble too though and use the naturediet as an addition


----------



## Dizzykizzy (30 November 2008)

Oh my goodness! I have been struggling to get weight on my GWP and feeding her Arden Grange for the last few months she is really quite thin. I am quite amazed to read this is fairly common as I was recommended the AG on another forum.
I am going to try a new food developed by a GWP breeder called Challenge, it is salmon based.


----------



## Ashkadog (30 November 2008)

Excellent ideas everyone.Thanks,  I really appreciate it. I am going to stay on the Junior food for now and add something else to it. I'm going to go through the replies again and have a think and i'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## Ashkadog (30 November 2008)

Can someone explain Naturediet to me please? What is it, where from etc


----------



## LynneB (30 November 2008)

you can order it online, it is basically a meat dinner in a tray.  Fresh and the dogs love it.  Some garden centre pet shops sell it too but definitely pets at home.  It is quite expensive at 71p odd a go but if you have a small dog you may only need one a day to get some more weight on her.


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (30 November 2008)

My Weimaraner bitch is a fussy madam too!! She only eats if she feels like it, and if she is happy that I am not going to go out and leave her.  Her weight has gone up and down a fair bit over the past couple of years (she is 3 now) she tends to be at her fattest (and even then she is a healthy weight) when she has just had a season.  I feed mine Bakers and Pedigree Chum pouches. the Bakers is 10% fat and 23% protein, the Pedigree chum is 5.5% fat and 8% protein - this seems to keep her at a good weight - but obviously, not all dogs are the same! She has the Pedigree Chum on top of the Bakers to encourage her to eat it.  I also occasionally give her rice pudding if she is going through a particularly fussy phase, just to encourage her to eat, and I have never known her to refuse it yet!
My girl also practically lives in a coat during the colder months - I do joke about her extensive wardrobe, she has a couple of weatherbeeta Landa coats for outdoors and a Masta 'stable rug' type coat for indoors when its really cold! If she's not wearing a coat then she will shiver, and obviously burn extra calories, and since she regularly refuses meals I can't afford for her to be cold.


----------



## Paddockornament (1 December 2008)

A probiotic is the easiest way to gain weight. We had a young GSD that was fussy eater and was starting to get a bit scrawny looking. We gave her a small dose of the probiotic we use for the horses (Protexin Premium, but you can also get dog specific ones - the horse one is essentially exactly the same though) in her dinner (we made it extra yummy for a couple of days) and within a few days she was scoffing her dinner and within two weeks she had gained weight as was looking FABULOUS.


----------



## chevs (1 December 2008)

Hi, I have an English pointer and i had the same problem with him.  He is extremely active and spends hours outside with me and the horses every day.

He doesn't have the best of appetites.  I've put him onto Eukanuba working dog which is fed in fairly small quantities and is high in fat and protein.  He's looking fantastic now.  He really enjoys it too, which is a first!!  He's been on it for 2 months now and there's a noticable difference.  He'll stay on that now.  It prob works out about the same cost per bag as the cheaper ones as you feed less.  

My boy feels the cold so he wears a rug when it's really cold if not he shivers, even with the heating on!!  He would never have survived a life in a kennel.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cyberchick (2 December 2008)

When I first had my dog as a pup she was on Eukanuba and I was advised to take her off it as it was like Rocket fuel apparently. Dont know if anyone has found that the case?

I have ordered some Naturediet for now to add to her Junior food. It should arrive tomorrow so I will see how we get on. I am going to try the Salmon Oil as well to help with coat condition even though she looks fine in the coat just a bit boney! 

I'll let you all know what happens. .........


----------



## Cyberchick (2 December 2008)

Just incase I confused you,I am Ashkadog but I am logged on as Cyberchick at work.


----------



## Stinkbomb (2 December 2008)

Try adding a raw egg twice a week to his food that will help with his coat condition!


----------



## Bossdog (2 December 2008)

Had to ditto the egg comment, when we had chickens we had far too many so I gave my dogs a couple a week each and their coats looked amazing, don't need to cook it, just chuck it over the food.... hih in protein too so might help with the weight problem.


----------



## Stinkbomb (2 December 2008)

Forgot to say add the shell too


----------

